# Need a dieat plan!!



## joshsworld23 (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay guy im just starting this whole thing from scratch. I need a little advice on what to do such as diet and cardio. Ok im at the gym M-F and i do cardio for 30min everyday. I lift weights as well except on wednesdays. Im not looking to get huge or ripped. Just trying to look and stay in shape. Ok im 5 7" and i weight 160lbs. My problem is my gut. I think i need to loose aboe 15 to 20lbs of fat. Anybody have any good diet plans to help burn this off? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I would say the first thing you need to change is diet! that alone will change your body for the better, and when combined with a descent training routine and cardio, you will look gr8, here's a exaplme of foods to eat:

The Power 12 Foods to take

1) Almonds and Other Nuts eaten with skins intact.

2) Beans and Other Legumes

3) Spinach and Other Green Vegetables

4) Dairy: Fat-free or low-fat milk, yogurt, cheese, cottage cheese

5) Instant Oatmeal: Unsweetened, unflavored

6) Eggs

7) Turkey and other lean meats. Lean steak, chicken, fish

8) Peanut Butter - All-natural, sugar-free.

9) Olive Oil

10) Whole-Grain Breads and Cereals

11) Extra-Protein (Whey) Powder

12) Raspberries and Other Berries

and exaple of a daily meal:

Meal 1

whole eggs

oats

Meal 2

chicken

basmati rice

fruit

Meal 3

tuna

salad

olive/flax oil

nuts

Meal 4

Baked beans

wholemeal toast

serving of whey

Meal 5 PWO

whey in water

glucose powder OR

maltodextrine powder

Meal 6

steak

jacket potato

green veg

For more info:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5071


----------



## joshsworld23 (Jun 5, 2005)

okay well thats not extreme for some people but it is for me do to my schedual. I have to do my workouts and cardio first thing in the morning. Like before most people get up even think about getting out of bed. And for me eating 6 meals a day would be great i guess b/c hell i love to eat but thats just about impossible for me to pull off. Anybody have anything i can try thats not so far fetched? I hope i dont sound rude.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

joshsworld23 said:


> okay well thats not extreme for some people but it is for me do to my schedual. I have to do my workouts and cardio first thing in the morning. Like before most people get up even think about getting out of bed. And for me eating 6 meals a day would be great i guess b/c hell i love to eat but thats just about impossible for me to pull off. Anybody have anything i can try thats not so far fetched? I hope i dont sound rude.


you dont sound rude at all mate but please tell me *why* you cannot achieve this, and be honest please...


----------



## joshsworld23 (Jun 5, 2005)

Well im working 2 jobs to make ends meae. I cant just stop what im doing to go eat at the perfect time my body will capitalize on. I have schedual conflicts. Its the typical breakfast lunch dinner scenario. i find time to work out in the morning before i start my day. Other then that i have a few min for whatever breakfast i eat. I get a lunch break and i eat dinner whenever i can. yes i get breaks but not enough time to actually eat food while im at work. Yeah i can fit a proten shake in whenever.


----------



## joshsworld23 (Jun 5, 2005)

I guess i stummped you guys! haha oh well.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Well if you can eat 3 whole food meals a day, then I suggest supplement with protein shakes in between.

Even if your not on a break, just go to the toilet and neck it in there. They are hardly gonna nag you for going to the toilet are they???


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I guess i stummped you guys! haha oh well.


No not stumped me...lmao...

Easy just follow an old way of dieting and that is to eat 2 meals a day so

Get up and eat a BIG breakfast of steak and eggs

Then at Teatime eat another big meat and eggs meal with a large salad..

When the weekend comes round have one day were you allow yourself to eat 3 meals of what you would like then the next day revert back to the above meal plan....

The lack of carbs will put you into a fat burning mode and the weekend pigout will help to stop your thyroid from slowing down...


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

He means BIG mind you LOL


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> No not stumped me...lmao...
> 
> Easy just follow an old way of dieting and that is to eat 2 meals a day so
> 
> ...


I think I would feel totally rough eating just 2 meals a day!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

gotta agree there! fact is, if u want it bad enough, you will find a way!! it takes comitment, and if u dont have that, then you wont get the results you want!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> He means BIG mind you LOL


Lol...you should see me eat a "BIG" pizza..lol..pizza hut hate me when I hit the buffet lunch....



> I think I would feel totally rough eating just 2 meals a day!!!


But going from what I have read from your posts your rough all the time...so your present plan must not be hitting the mark...so how do you know 2 meals aday wouldnt hit the mark if the nutrients were all in there that were needed?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> But going from what I have read from your posts your rough all the time...so your present plan must not be hitting the mark...so how do you know 2 meals aday wouldnt hit the mark if the nutrients were all in there that were needed?


No I dont, sorry everyone does gets colds you know, unless your name is OSC LOL!

I admit I feel tired most of the day, thats just from being in an office based environment, I mean who isn't tired from that!!!!

I know myself from trial and error that if I dont eat enough and constantly throughout the day I get headaches and feel very drained.

So your theory is out the window for me, plus the fact I dont eat Steak HEHEHE!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lauren said:


> No I dont, sorry everyone does gets colds you know, unless your name is OSC LOL!
> 
> I admit I feel tired most of the day, thats just from being in an office based environment, I mean who isn't tired from that!!!!
> 
> ...


I do get colds I`ve had 2 this year 1 lasted 4 days and the other 5 days,but then again I work outside in all kinds of weather for 4 hrs aday rest of the day I`m inside and I never feel tired inside or outside unless of course I`ve been walking over the 8 mile mark for a few days...

I found that if you let the body get hungry at times it starts to work more efficiently and the mind and thinking become clearer and energy levels actually do rise due to hormonal releases that set the body up for going to look for food,ancient man and hunting...

Maybe should should start to eat meat9red) as more often than not all the non meat eaters that I come across who suufer from tiredness/lethargy are massively short of iron and b vitamins and their thyroids seem to be sluggish..


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Maybe should should start to eat meat9red) quote]
> 
> erm..........maybe not. Its called being a vegetarian!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> erm..........maybe not. Its called being a vegetarian!!!!!!


Like i said above thats why your tired/run down lack of nutrients and soem things not in the right ratios....

Humans were not made to be solely vegetarian..


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Like i said above thats why your tired/run down lack of nutrients and soem things not in the right ratios....
> 
> Humans were not made to be solely vegetarian..


I was tired etc before when I was eating chicken, steak all day long.

Try again!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I was tired etc before when I was eating chicken, steak all day long.


I think anyone would be tired if they were eating chicken and steak all day they wouldnt have time to digest all the food...plus a lack of fats for energy...lol...

Sounds to me you have either a thyroid problem or an adrenal one or a vitami?mineral imbalance...

Have you ever had a blood test to check these out?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Have you ever had a blood test to check these out?


Had all that done mate, everything was in check.

I take all my multi vits/minerals etc.

Eat a healthy balaned diet.

It is purely from being in an office environment, Im telling you!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> I was tired etc before when I was eating chicken, steak all day long.


Then open a window and breath GODS fresh air and feel his warm sunshine...


----------



## joshsworld23 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok guys what about this diet plan. Let me know what ya think.

5:30am-Meal 1: 50g oatmeal

6:00am train

8am-Meal 2rotein Shake right after workout.

11am-Meal 3:Tuna salad (as much salad as you want),add some olive oil

2pm-Meal 4:150g sweet spud, 200g chicken breast

5pm-Meal 5rotein Shake,30g of mixed seeds

8.30pm-Meal 6:200g of Chicken or Fish + loads of veg

Protein shake right before bed.


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> I would say the first thing you need to change is diet! that alone will change your body for the better, and when combined with a descent training routine and cardio, you will look gr8, here's a exaplme of foods to eat:
> 
> The Power 12 Foods to take
> 
> ...


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

joshsworld23 said:


> Ok guys what about this diet plan. Let me know what ya think.
> 
> 5:30am-Meal 1: 50g oatmeal
> 
> ...


Aint bad at all mate - perhaps you wouldn't need the shake just before bed but that is a pretty good healty diet. Bang in a scoop of protein powder to your oats in the morning. Maybe after a while you could try and substitute your meal 5 shake for whole foods, but if you train good and eat like that you should start seeing soem decent results in a few months.


----------

